# Save to Public Folder



## dbrown14 (Aug 16, 2011)

In Excel 2003, I used to be able to click File -> Send-To then be able to save the file in a public folder in Outlook.

I can't figure out how to do so in Excel 2010? Did they take that feature out?
And as a side note, I'm not looking for any code unless that's the only way


----------



## dbrown14 (Aug 16, 2011)

Problem solved. Found it here
http://www.wordbanter.com/showthread.php?t=54965


----------

